
Andrei Alexandrescu: Writing Fast Code [video] - vmorgulis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph7FP0LnmcA
======
amadvance
Second part of the talk is at:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_FXy3cT5C8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_FXy3cT5C8)

------
optimusclimb
Every time I see things like this a part of my brain wonders, "How would these
people describe what they're doing in sprint tasks and give estimates in
points."

------
yjgyhj
Thanks for the link, I always enjoy a good talk.

I use Pocket to save text to read later. Sadly, I don't know any similar
program/service for video. I would love to have a service where I could send
videos from youtube or a file or a torrent, and it would save the oldest one
on my phone, so that I can watch it offline on my phone when going on the
train.

If someone makes this, I'm def willing to pay you $5/month for it, and I'm
sure many others are as well.

~~~
tena
Download it using youtube-dl and copy it to your phone using ssh. Should be
trivially automatable.

~~~
yjgyhj
Been thinking about doing something like that exactly...

------
myle
I was impressed by the trick of writing full cache lines being twice as fast
as writing smaller quantities of data.

Still, measure and take the min when you measure are the two main take always
from this video.

~~~
MaulingMonkey
I was only vaguely aware of this thanks to graphics programming, where write-
combined access to GPU memory means you'll be _more_ than twice as fast by
writing entire cachelines without holes (because reading write-combined
cachelines is effectively uncached? Horribly slow.)

Documentation for 3D rendering APIs tend to have warnings about this as a
result, and performance talks tend to cover it as well. "memcpy the (cachline
aligned and write combined) site from orbit - it's the only way to be sure"

------
Betelgeuse90
Good talk, thanks for sharing.

I found the parts about lowering data dependency to achieve additional
parallelism within the cores particularly enlightening.

------
Keyframe
Two unit32_t vs one uint64_t was interesting and new to me. Also unsigned
faster than signed. Lots of good stuff here!

------
gamesbrainiac
"Simplistic not simple". This one's a keeper.

------
fogleman
What's wrong with this audience? This dude is hilarious and they don't laugh.

